
What do you think about smart home and smart city? - wiseman123
What is your opinion about IoT powered - smart home and smart city?<p>What kind of smart solution would you like to have?<p>For me personally, allowing thermostat to adjust room temperature based on my body temperature and air quality would be beneficial.
======
bachbach
I think what I have seen is a god damn joke.

But the ideal holds a lot of potential.

I would like three criteria for my home. In order of difficulty.

1\. A magic mirror portal for IoT. The If This Then That website gives some
concept of how that would work.

Magic mirrors are easy to create now and open source ones using natural
language recognition have landed on HN before.

2\. The entire network is isolated. Updates take place by the user plugging a
wire into the magic mirror but there is no route for information to be
transmitted from the magic mirror to an external network. You can't fuck that
up.

Some convenience is lost but there isn't a great deal of loss since software
agents can communicate to the user or other people as go-between.

3\. The magic mirror will possess a spirit or demon, like all magic mirrors in
the stories. In this case it's your household assistant, a software agent. I
think this is the important and difficult part. It works for you and only you.
Appointment scheduling, advice. It operates in the people world by having the
ability to make telephone calls and talking to people on your behalf.

Cameras in cabinets can infer a lot about your activities in the same way the
supermarkets have a bead on their customer behaviour. A clever assistant might
examine inputs (food) and outputs (sensor in a toilet) and then ruminate on
health and lifestyle issues. It might even have the courage to tell you to
knock off the sugar before you become diabetic. It ought to be possible to
understand mood, when the owner is forgetful or stressed and as it is isolated
from third parties it should be able to rely on a record of common area
conversations.

It's going to be much harder to disentangle multiple people cohabiting. The
incentives are against a prohibition on uploading but without a firm stance in
a world of shit security the owner's device becomes a telescreen. Remember the
exercise trainer in 1984?

> For me personally, allowing thermostat to adjust room temperature based on
> my body temperature and air quality would be beneficial.

We could use a laser to take many temperature readings of the entire body
(just before entering the shower). Variability in body temperature can be used
to diagnosis disease, possibly other characteristics. The Qualified Self
movement probably offers many other ideas here.

People can justify buying into the concept because it offers legitimate and
measurable lifestyle improvements.

